# Bilder ineinander Kopieren



## TimMaicher (8. Juni 2004)

wie mach ich das, wenn ich zwei bilder hab, die ich in eins umwandeln möchte? ob es nun überlappen ist oder mit übergang? ich finde hier keinen Beitrag 

Thx im vorraus


----------



## mini_xs (8. Juni 2004)

Okay, ersteinmal willkommen.

Schau Dir die Photoshop Tutorials bitte einmal genau an. Wenn Du dann immer noch nichts findest kannst du dieses Tutorial benutzen: Tutorial 

Bitte lies Dir auch die Netiquette  durch.

Danke!


----------



## TimMaicher (8. Juni 2004)

ohoh Soory  mein Fehler wirdn icht mehr vorkommen


----------

